# Spéciale Nedienne Nantaise du 20 avril !



## NED (4 Avril 2007)

_*Bonjour à tous !*_

Bon, comme je vous l'avais dit, je vais passer à Nantes* le 20 avril !*
Avec mes 2 amis du 9eme Concept nous faisons une intervention à LISAA de Nantes (big école de graphisme ) ou *Roberto Vendez* est prof.






On fait notre exposé dans l'aprem aux étudiants et ensuite vers 17H00 c'est :
*Dédicace de bouquins du 9eme Concept*
A la librairie Coiffard dite aussi Librairie L'Index
7 rue de la fosse
44000 Nantes
http://myspace.com/librairielindex

En suite c'est pas encore bien définit mais on voudrait faire une bonne bouffe le soir avec tous les Macgéens(ennes) qui veulent se joindre à nous *POUR S'EN PAYER UNE BONNE TRANCHE !!*

On pourrait bouffer à la Civelle, à Trentemoult, un petit port de pêcheur sur la Loire, c'est trop chouette ! comme dit Roberto....:love:
Avec un petit apéro avant, ca serait pas dégueu. A la fin, Roberto me trainera péniblement j'usqu'à son humble demeure où notre repos sera bien mérité.

Donc faut voir combien de gens sont interressés pour cette petite soirée Nantaise qui s'annonce mémorable.
 

​


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_Yep mon Nedounet, je serais là ! 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2007)

Pas possible, y'a plein d'autres trucs &#224; faire le 20 avril.


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2007)

Moi y'a des chances. Faut que je discute d'abord


----------



## Pierrou (4 Avril 2007)

Ce serait bien dr&#244;le ouais... je verrais si je suis sur Nantes... Cela dit je risque de me sentir bien isol&#233; et perdu parmi tous ces gens d'&#226;ge honorable et m&#251;r... ( nan les mecs, j'ai pas dit vieux ! ) :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## miz_ici (4 Avril 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Cela dit je risque de me sentir bien isolé et perdu parmi tous ces gens d'âge honorable et mûr... ( nan les mecs, j'ai pas dit vieux ! ) :rateau:  :rose:



T'inquiètes pas, je vais essayer de venir moi aussi, mais je serais plus vieux, j'aurais 22 ans et 1 jour ! 
Bordel, que le temps passe vite.


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2007)

Dommage je passais dans le coin le WE prochain et j'y retourne en mai. Pas de chance !


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Avril 2007)

Alors moi j'ai bien envie de manger au bord de l'eau avec vous tous. Mais je sais que si y'a _une seule_ fille, &#231;a va changer le ton de vos discussions. C'est vrai, c'est pas pareil quand y'a _une_ fille. 

Et puis, faudrait que je remercie NED pour sa contribution &#224; ma r&#233;flexion sur "la Ligne", faudrait qu'il sache &#224; quel point &#231;a m'a relanc&#233; dans mes recherches. L'impulsion qui me manquait. Nickel.


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_Viens ma Steph mais fais-toi discr&#232;te sur l'autre site l&#224;&#8230; ya madame qui te surveille ! 
_


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai bien envie de manger au bord de l'eau avec vous tous. Mais je sais que si y'a _une seule_ fille, ça va changer le ton de vos discussions. C'est vrai, c'est pas pareil quand y'a _une_ fille.
> Et puis, faudrait que je remercie NED pour sa contribution à ma réflexion sur "la Ligne", faudrait qu'il sache à quel point ça m'a relancé dans mes recherches. L'impulsion qui me manquait. Nickel.



Déjà 1 t'a interet ha rabouler ta tronche.:hein: 
2 raboule de la copine avec tant qu'à faire.
3 va peut-être y en avoi d'autres des filles.
4 Et pi les conversations sont plus interressantes avec la gente feminine.....:love:


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Avril 2007)

A la demande générale, je me rendrai donc là-bas, à Trentemoult (arf! c'est quoi ce nom!?) si toutefois c'est maintenu dans ce bled propice aux jeux de mots.

Notez que d'façon, je me suis mise d'emblée dans les "Oui" et pas dans les "peut-être".  Alors, c'est fini, j'arrête de pinailler. 

Même si y'en a pas d'autres, des nanas, je viendrai seule, vous affronter courageusement. De mon côté, je peux prospecter voir si y'a pas des copines partantes, mais déjà, pour le projet du 17 mars, elles me trouvaient bien téméraire de quitter comme ça la Bretagne pour me rendre en pays nantais D).


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_si jamais, pour aller &#224; Trentemoult et bien sortir de la Bretagne (parce que jusque la Loire&#8230; ); l'id&#233;al est de se garer &#224; Chantenay (un quartier de Naoned directement accessible depuis Gwened*) et de prendre le navibus de Trentemoult&#8230;



*je lui cause breizhouneg parce qu'elle a du mal avec le fraaan&#231;ais la petiote ! 
_


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4226634 a dit:
			
		

> _si jamais, pour aller à Trentemoult et bien sortir de la Bretagne (parce que jusque la Loire ); l'idéal est de se garer à Chantenay (un quartier de Naoned directement accessible depuis Gwened*) et de prendre le navibus de Trentemoult
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, qu'il est gentil sui-la . 

Mais tu sais moi, les transports en commun, j'ai un peu peur, hein. Sauf le métro rennais biensûr, parce que lui, il est super rapide et y'a pas de chauffeur potentiellement pété. 

Je suis débrouillarde, je saurai m'orienter vaillamment grâce au Soleil, et peut-être aussi mappy


----------



## Picouto (5 Avril 2007)

Je serais bien venu, ça m'aurait peut-être permis de récupérer la machine d'Alèm, mais hélas je viens de consulter mon carnet de rendez-vous et j'ai un max de taf ces jours là  Faut dire si j'étais pas autant dans la lune, j'aurais pas pris tout ce retard... m'enfin je divague dans des idées saugrenues là...
Donc je vous souhaite une bonne spéciale nedienne  
Buvez quelques bières à ma santé, mais n'oubliez pas que la moustache (©Pascal77)


----------



## Bassman (6 Avril 2007)

Je pourrais pas en être.


----------



## simiboy (7 Avril 2007)

même si je ne connais encore personne je me joindrais bien à vous, communautée macgéens

par contre à voir pour les horaires comment ça s'organise, je bosse peut être le soir (à vérifier)...


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2007)

_question h&#233;bergement, je devrais &#234;tre un peu juste &#224; ce propos&#8230;  je cherche un colocataire ! 

apr&#232;s je m'ach&#233;terais une MV Agusta Spezial Man Edizione ensuite&#8230; (quoique, je n'irais pas faire les courses &#224; l'ile de Man mais juste &#224; l'Ile Beaulieu&#8230; )

je rameute Alx ! 
_


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2007)

_pour savoir si on arrive &#224; St-Nazaire ? suffit de voir si on a pass&#233; l'usine de Cordenais (rive droite&#8230; )

ceci dit, juste en face de l'usine, les marais sont sympas et le canal de la martini&#232;re est un r&#233;gal de tranquillit&#233; (sauf les jours f&#233;ri&#233;s, allez comprendre )
_


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> 
> *Parvenus là, appelez Alèm' sur son mobile pour qu'il vienne vous chercher dans sa puissante berline et vous ramène à la Civelle !
> *:love: :love: :love:
> ...



_n'empêche que ma grosse berline, ma femme l'adooooooooOOOOoooore naméo ! 

pis en plus, elle consomme pas beaucoup, à l'inverse de son propriétaire 
_


----------



## NED (10 Avril 2007)

Bon il y a aussi tous les dingo de la moto là, ils avaient dit qu'il raboulaient leurs tronches de cakes, j'avais te les reveiller moi dans leur fil à mobylette lô... !!!


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

ah les chanceux!!
j'aurais pu en juin (je serai dans le Morbihan pour trois semaines et je passe toujours par Nantes voir des amis, on avait justement d&#238;n&#233; au bord de la Loire! il y a Pornic aussi mais c'&#233;tait assez bond&#233; dans les mobiles home qu'on avait r&#233;serv&#233; (une copine ayant achet&#233; un mobile home dans un camping de Pornic y passait les W-E et vacances avec les enfants!)

mais bah, samedi c'est d&#233;part pour la Normandie avec mon ch&#233;ri, pr&#232;s d'Arromanches (o&#249; y'a un super restau d'ailleurs! je retiendrai son nom pour une aurte fois!)

en tout cas, &#233;clatez vous bien!

ah j'aurais bien vu les d&#233;dicaces de Roberto!!


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah non, là désolé : *la vedette c'est Ned*, moi je suis juste hôte et prescripteur.
> Par contre pour mes élèves j'ai accédé au statut *"d'Ami de Ned"*, et ça... C'est géant.
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



ah j'ai pas encore vu ce que nous fait Ned!!
toi j'ai vu tes passages et vraiment j'ai appréicié!
du coup me manque Ned (j'ai vu ce que faisait bruno bellamy : j'aime!!)

en tout cas je lirai les échos d'après soirée!

moi serai avec mes crêpes au calva ou mon calva nature!!


----------



## lufograf (12 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Par contre pour mes élèves j'ai accédé au statut *"d'Ami de Ned"*, et ça... C'est géant.
> :love: :love: :love:




_"AmidNed"_ !!! La classe !   Et moi tu crois que _"fillo'dNed"_ ça peut le faire comme statut auprès de tes élèves ?  :rose: :love:


----------



## lufograf (12 Avril 2007)

Ben pour l'alcool, je veux bien  , mais pour la lame laponne, j'h&#233;site...  
Pi en fait moi ce que je veux en fait, c'est *&#234;tre Ned &#224; la place du Ned !!!!*  :love:





_Allez Rob &#224; toi de faire p&#233;ter la tizzz' !!!_


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

En fait _*fr&#232;re de sang de NED*_ c'est ultra balaise.
Y'en a que 2 qui ont r&#233;ussit l'&#233;preuve (_c'est pour dire_)

Parceque &#231;a se fait tout simplement au sabre laser.
*Mais le rituel est tr&#232;s complexe.*
Il faut r&#233;ussir &#224; faire pipi sur la lame laser du sabre sans se faire &#233;l&#233;ctrocuter !
 

Sinon la timbale en argent avec en plus une gourmette en plexi grav&#233; &#224; la gouge de 9, c'est tr&#232;s saillant, ca va devenir gr&#226;ve Hype bient&#244;t dans les soir&#233;es lounge.
Faut pas oublier le Posca dans les cheveux en catogan avec, sinon c'est une faute de go&#251;t totale !

:style:

Mais on va voir dans quel resto on bouffe /// Hein pas vrai Roberto? \\\ et si c'est des tables en bois, on fera un pacte de confr&#233;rie N&#233;di&#232;nne avec un couteau Tac Tac Tac tr&#232;s vite entre les doigt l&#224;, comme dans Zora la Rousse....
:affraid:


----------



## clochelune (13 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> _Ton lit est fait de mousse._
> :love:



zora la rousse
elle est belle farouche ;-)

en plus son lit est fait de mousse (et de bi&#232;re donc!!)

amusez vous bien!!! atttention &#224; la descente!

(zora vieux souvenirs de "croques vacances" et quand on se battait en vacances pour chopper la salle t&#233;l&#233; avant que les adultes ne viennent voir le tour de france cycliste!!)


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2007)

_&#231;a devient radioactif ici ! 

si on se remettait au sujet : bon, on va bien s'amuser (c'est quand d&#233;j&#224; ? )
_


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

Bon et Alixbar là?
 
Y viendé,ou y viendé po?


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2007)

_il viende, il vo po te louper&#8230; faut dire que m&#234;me moi, j'me souvenais plus que c'&#233;tait sous peu&#8230;  mais &#231;a tombe bien, j'suis &#224; Nantes ce soir l&#224; de cette semaine&#8230; (pasque les autres hein ! 
_


----------



## alxbizar (17 Avril 2007)

héhéhéhéhéhé tu m'étonnes :rateau: :rateau:  ,bien sur que je serais là les amigos!!!!!!!


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> héhéhéhéhéhé tu m'étonnes :rateau: :rateau:  ,bien sur que je serais là les amigos!!!!!!!



Ok cool, inscrit toué la haut pour qu'on puisse estimer pour reserver un resto....MiaM !


----------



## alxbizar (17 Avril 2007)

je peux venir moi???????


----------



## Taho! (17 Avril 2007)

&#199;a ne devrait pas poser de soucis. Par contre, je ne sais pas si le chien sera accept&#233; au resto...


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

Civelle, à Trentemoult, un petit port de pêcheur sur la Loire?

Vincent, Alèm...
Vous qui connaissez, y'a un resto qui accepte les toutous?
Parceque du coup ca ferait 2 chiens?
Celui de Tao et celui d' Alxbizar?
Un terrasse du coup c'est pas mal si il fait beau, et là pas de soucis pour les chiens en principe?
 
 

Ps : J'adore les bull terrier, c'est trop bonard..c'est pas pour rien que c'était le chien de gainbourg!
:love:


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2007)

on dirait que tu parles de dimanche l&#224;, avec les ind&#233;cis, les h&#233;sitants 

Moi c'est clair, je ne pourrai pas &#234;tre l&#224;, je compte donc que tu enregistres tout ce que pourra dire NED et que tu me le fasses parvenir 

Sur ce, amusez vous bien, je penserai &#224; vous mais l&#224; &#231;a va vraiment pas du tout &#234;tre possible


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Avril 2007)

J'ai tout bien compris mais. 

Car il y a un mais : c'est o&#249; l'ap&#233;ritif?  

Dans un bistrot sympathique comme on en trouve un peu partout dans Nantes? 
A la caf&#232;te de l'&#233;cole de graphisme?

Sinon moi j'ach&#232;te un pack, et on peut toujours se retrouver au pied des remparts, sous les arbres pour siroter quelques bi&#232;res, &#224; la fra&#238;che.  




Tant d'insistance sur le d&#233;but de soir&#233;e m'am&#232;ne &#224; vous pr&#233;ciser qu'&#233;tant donn&#233;es les obligations printani&#232;res actuelles, je ne saurais faire bien tard ce soir l&#224; : j'ai tant de travail, y'a si peu de postes au concours, et les correcteurs &#233;tant habituellement si cyniquement inspir&#233;s &#224; vous mettre ces notes juste au dessous de ce qu'il faudraitrolleyes... Par cons&#233;quent, je dois &#234;tre raisonnable. 


Je compte donc tr&#232;s vite vous laisser entre "la cr&#232;me de la cr&#232;me de ce qui se fait de mieux chez Macg&#233;". Et vous vous en r&#233;jouirez. Croyez-moi.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2007)

Bon, ben moi en fait, j'vais pas pouvoir en être :sick:

Parce que le lundi ya le concours d'entrée à Normale Sup qui commence, et je suis comme qui dirait à la bourre dans mes révisions... donc 

Désolé, amusez vous bien en tout cas 

( J'aurai tellement voulu pouvoir enfin contempler les chmises à Roberto  )


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2007)

*Encore 36 heures pour les derniers !!!
Viendez, Viendez...
Il est plut&#244;t vrai que la brochette de sympathisants Macg&#233;ens de cette future soir&#233;e est attrayante. Et puis je crois quon va bien se marrer. Et puis on va bien bouffer. Et puis on va bien boire. Et puis on va parler parler, rire, chanter....
(et dessiner sur la nappe ! pur&#233;e ca va &#234;tre un colector!!!!)

Aubergiste ! Ammenez les poulardes !!!!
 *


----------



## lufograf (19 Avril 2007)

Perso, j'aurais une tendance pour *Le fion du gallinacé*, car si ça peut m'éviter de m'perdre en rentrant à 3h du mat' en pleine cambrousse, à plus forte raison si j'ai d'la caille tatouée à bords :rateau:  et des breuvages à fort taux de contraventions dans le sang...  

Celà dit je ne connais ni l'un ni l'autre...


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2007)

*Youpiiiii !*
Le cul de la poule !
Ca c'est du resto !!!
_A demain !!!

Vincent on s'appelle ce soir..... _


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2007)

_RHOOOO ! Purée :
The big argument qu'il a le Roberto !!!_

*Trop de la balle !!!
 

Mais pic-nique, nick ou Barbeukk...ou les 2 !!!  

:love: :love: :love: 
 *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2007)

Bon pour vendredi &#231;ame parait mort, mais le BBQ me tente bien 

Alem t'as du bois ?




PS : Mr Remi j'ai bien re&#231;u le petit colis :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## EMqA (19 Avril 2007)

Il a l'air sympa ce cul de poule.  
Boulot oblige, je ne pourrai pas être sur Nantes avant un bon 19h30 bien tassé. Je pense donc pouvoir vous retrouver directement au resto.
@ Roberto : Le pique-nique dans le jardin est très tentant mais ça ne sera pas pour cette fois pour moi.  
A demain.


----------



## samoussa (19 Avril 2007)

Et l'apéro ça se passe où et quand, au cas ou que je pourrais venir ?


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2007)

:love: *Roberto* :love:

Vendredi et samedi _tu ouvres un salon_ sur ichat/iSight ? 

Ca serait bien 

Comme ça on en profiterait aussi, pauvres malheureux que nous sommes, loin de vous :rateau: :rose: 

Et puis tu me fais un bécot à *NED* et mon *Alèm*. Sans la langue hein ? Quand même.
Et puis aussi à la chtite famille. Et au puit 
Et pis des photos (ça *Alèm* y sait y faire. Plutôt bien même  Mais pas trop flou (surtout tes jeunes étudiants, hein, pas trop flous ))
Amusez-vous bien et faites attention en rentrant.
_Et dimanche, pas trop longue la grasse mat', les bureaux de vote ferment entre 18 et 20, voire 22h, mais quand même faudrait pas louper, le truc là_​


----------



## alxbizar (20 Avril 2007)

yep bonjour à tous! c'était juste pour prévenir(peut etre un peu tard) que ma tite femme et mon cabot vont rester à la maison je serais donc tout seul ce soir.elle me rejoindra si after il y a....d'ailleur si on est quartier des olivettes une soirée à lieu dans un nouveau bar avec mix hiphop...et autre musique en tout genre...voila les amis ...à ce soir.!!!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2007)

_moi, j'arrive apr&#232;s&#8230; le taf&#8230; m'attenderez ? 
_


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2007)

J'vous souhaite, comme je suis gentil, une super AES. Qu'elle soit ensoleillée, pleine d'amour et d'amitié.


La _spéciale Ned-hyène_ c'est une spécialité culinaire nantaise ? Chelou.


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2007)

_mademoiselle ta charmante s&#339;ur va bien jusqu'au derni&#232;res nouvelles&#8230; mais bon, elle a caus&#233; d'aller dormir &#224; St-Herblain&#8230;


_


----------



## EMqA (21 Avril 2007)

Merci à tous pour cette  soirée avec de belles rencontres à la clé.
:rose: :love:  
je m'essaye au roberto style (sans les majuscules).:rateau: 

Et bon pique-nique au jardin.
A bientôt.


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> 'Tain, j'ai passé la tête dans la chambre d'ami pour dire à Ned que je le laissais cinq minutes avec le petit pour aller chercher le grand à la escuela, mais...
> *il pionce grave, le Ned !
> *



T'as essayé avec une bouteille de Desperado ?


----------



## NED (21 Avril 2007)

Si si je suis reveillé au moins depuis une heure....
_*J'ai un peu les yeux collés lô" :mouais: 

Mais on s'est fait une pure journée hier, avec une bouffe du tonerre !!!
Hein Rémi? Le cul de poule c'était bien hein?
 

Même qu'il parait que le pain perdu modo est meilleur que les autres.... 

Bref,*
que de la bonne humeur, des rencontres sympatiques, le la discutaille à Gogo !
On a fini dans ce fameux club, où la chemise de Roberto faisait danser les femelles aux alentours !!! Mais il s'est bien tenu hein, en tout bien tout honneur.
On a bu, on a chanté, on a mangé, que du plaisir en branche.

Là, je savoure encore ce moment Nantais, dans la belle maison de Roberto. le jardin, *le café !!, le soleil, les amis....On se fait un petit babeuk aux petits oignons, c'est trop de la balle !
:love: :love: :love:

Si ca se trouve je vais pleurer, quand je vais partir....:rose: 
C'est trop bien ICI !!!
  *
_


----------



## alxbizar (21 Avril 2007)

heureux!!!je suis trop heureux!!!à peine réveillé je repense déjà à cette bonne soirée ,cette 'tain de bonne soirée!!!
merci à tous pour votre gentillesse et pour toutes les bonnes vibes que vous dégagez...
merci à vous ned,steph et jerk... , j'ai énormément de respect pour votre travail et pouvoir échanger des émotions m'a fait beaucoup de bien!!!
merci et encore merci pour cette belle rencontre...longue vie à votre travail ,longue vie au neuvieme concept..!!!!


http://alxbizar.blogspot.com/
http://www.myspace.com/alxbizar/
http://www.fotolog.com/alxbizar/

gardons le contact.............................................. ....... ..... ..... ..... ........ .........
alxbizar.conne


----------



## lufograf (21 Avril 2007)

et voilaaa c'est finiiiiiii.... :rose: 

Première rencontre... le plein d'émotions, le plein de sensations... tout plein de sentiments mèlés ! :love: Il me faut un peu de temps pour tout déméler...  
Ce soir un peu l'impression d'être un gamin à la veille de septembre... C'est déjà fini les vacances ? :rose: 

Bises à tous ! Et merci d'être encore mieux en vrai !!!:love:


----------



## NED (21 Avril 2007)

Je suis bien rentré à Paris.
La tête pleine de souvenirs. Des discussions, des émotions , du partage.
Tout ce qui me fait repartir de plus belle.

On voit après des petits weeks comme cela, que derrière les Avatars, se cachent de vraies personnes de chair et de sang, et surtout pleines de sentiments, de simplicité et de *COEUR* aussi.
:love: 

Pour les photos j'ai pas fait le tri mais je dois aussi en avoir des sympatiques.
Pour ne pas les mettres dans un fil qui va disparaître il faudrait en créer un dont le nom serait *" Souvenirs-souvenirs"* mais pas dans la section rendez-vous. Peut-être plus dans la section porte-folio (puisque ça va être aussi comme une galerie de photos en fait)ou une autre plus pertinente où les gens sont susceptibles d'aller et de revenir à volonté pour rebondir dessus.... 

REMI ?  
Est-ce pertinent?


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> REMI ?
> Est-ce pertinent?


 

_naaaaaaaaaaaaaan , postez-ici !!! plein de photos, postez postez postez !! _

_promis, je vous en poste dès que je suis de retour de la capitale bretonne (nanananèreuuu pour stephaaanie !! )_

_Vixente ?_
_madame adore tes chemiz'àfleurs !!   _

_elle arait aimé quand même la  Place de la Bourse !! _


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2007)

trop cooooooool; vivement qu'on refasse une AES un Week-end


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Avril 2007)

Ben voilà. 

Je le savais qu'on allait bien rigoler, bien discuter, bien tout.

A lire les compte-rendus de tout le monde, je me dis qu'on partage les mêmes impressions post-AES. 

Troublant.

NED, même pas tout vert et tout ridé, est passionné:love:. 
Rien qu'à l'écouter, vous avez envie de foncer, vous exprimer à votre tour dans tout ce que vous savez _à peine_ faire. Et puis son pote Steph, il vous communique une de ces énergies (en plus il est trop beau:love! Avoir rencontré ces 3 gaillards, je me sens prête à tout. C'est mortel. Vraiment.

Alex(pas)bizar-au-superbe-ticheurte, Lufograf et JF : c'était trop court! On rebavardera un aut'jour, j'espère bien! 

Merci à tous. Merci Alèm, pour tout. 

Et Roberto, aaaah, _mon_ Roberto...

*Pitain, ce qu'on était bien!*


----------



## Taho! (22 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Pour les photos j'ai pas fait le tri mais je dois aussi en avoir des sympatiques.
> Pour ne pas les mettres dans un fil qui va disparaître il faudrait en créer un dont le nom serait *" Souvenirs-souvenirs"* mais pas dans la section rendez-vous. Peut-être plus dans la section porte-folio (puisque ça va être aussi comme une galerie de photos en fait)ou une autre plus pertinente où les gens sont susceptibles d'aller et de revenir à volonté pour rebondir dessus....



Les photos ont toujours été postées dans les fils de Rendezvous après les évennements (les plus organisés tenaient une liste des galeries générées après les AES...) et les fils ne disparaissent pas après les AES...

Aucun soucis donc, mais un fil dédié peut-être ouvert dans portfolio, puisqu'un des co-modos est d'accord...


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2007)

woua &#231;a donne envie! et quoi de la vodka cerise et je connais pas &#231;a!! (j'ai go&#251;t&#233; la vodka chocolat &#224; glascow, c'&#233;tait k&#233;kchose!)
dire que je passe deux trois jours sur Nantes vers mi-mai (rencontre aussi avec une partie de l'&#233;quipe de po&#233;sie, dont une amie du qu&#233;bec qui passe, yep!)

arf, j'esp&#232;re un jour avoir l'occasion de passer vous voir aussi!!

sympa ces photos m&#234;me pour celles comme moi qui ne vous connaissent pas encore!


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2007)

A moi !
J'en ai pas fait beaucoup de tofs mais en voici quelques unes....

Alors d'abord _*Le cul de Poule !*_ le fameux resto où on s'est fait une bonne bouffaille...

Hum la bonne bouteille !
Non Non, Rob n'a pas de moignon, il n'a pas été fauché par un tram... 







Il parrait qu'il y avait des photographes ce soir là?  






Nous? on à bu? Nonnnnn    ......juste un peu.... 






Voilà pour la première partie,
La suite bientôt !!!


----------



## lufograf (23 Avril 2007)

Ouaah, le Ned !!  Pour ta derni&#232;re tof', t'as roul&#233; sous la table ou quoi ?! :rateau: 
Merci &#224; vous pour ces photos tr&#232;s sympa. :love:  Avec toutes ces images j'en ai presque la papille titill&#233; par le p'tit rouge, et le coeur plein de votre chaleureuse pr&#233;sence !

De mon c&#244;t&#233; j'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre mon nez dans le tri d'images... Peut &#234;tre ce soir !


----------



## lufograf (23 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un autre café ?



Seulement s'il te reste un peu de crème anglaise _from Marseille_ !


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oh tiens mon Ned, en attendant, je te livre un mel que j'ai reçu, c'est tout mignon :
> :love: :rose:
> _Vous avez distribué du plaisir et des rêves à atteindre, les mecs !!_
> Je me dis simplement que si Ned et ses z'acolytes sont _*à moitié graphistes*_, moi je suis _nano-graphiste._
> Et puis* le "côté" hyper-pro*, c'est maladroit parce que je pense qu'il a compris qu'avec la passion et l'envie, le travail est *au centre* de votre parcours, vous l'avez très très bien fait passer auprès de l'assistance.



Et bin ca fait plaisir d'avoir transmis cette envie et que les étudiants aient imprégné la manière dont ils pouvaient voir leur futur. En tout cas pour nous ca a été du pur plaisir, et c'est passé tellement trop vite ! :rose: 
Sinon pour toi Roby, Le nano-graphiste  , je crois que la palme est aussi à te retourner car ton travail est tout aussi interressant. Ta BD est géniale !  :love: 
Et quand je vois le boulot que ça represente je ne peux que respecter hautement cette édition en attendant avec impatience la suite. Ma femme se marre à chaque case en la lisant le soir  
Moi quand je vois à la vitesse ou avance la mienne, j'espère avoir fini une case dans quelques années...:rateau: 

Bref pour continuer dans *LA BONNE HUMEUR*, voici d'autres photos du lendemain, *dans la maison du bonheur  :love: 
Tu embrasseras très fort tes enfants et ta femme qui font partie intégrante de cette énergie positive que la famille VENDEZ dégage à plein poumons  *

Un surveillant-brochetier très attentif à la cuisson !!  






Une dingue ! qui fait 400 bornes en dormant 4 heures dans le week exprès pour viender partager ce moment avec nous... Merci Stéphaaanie !  






Une photo pleine de joie avec mon deuxième filleuil Macgé ! Merci Nicolas pour cette présence! (il est modeste le fillot) mais quand on gratouille, c'est quelqu'un à connaître...






*Le café !!!! Le café !!!!
Que ferait-on sans ce breuvage magique???
 






Et la grande rencontre au sommet !!! :love: :love: :love: 






*


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _*Offrir aux gens* est un des principes très fort, très affirmé, du groupe._
> Et je peux vous dire que quand on les voit, on comprend cela très vite.
> Et on est touché tout de suite.
> :love: :love:



Ouais je confirme. On est touché. Voilà tout. C'est ouf des rencontres telles que celles-ci.

:love: 9ème Concept reconnu d'utilité publique!:love: ​


----------



## mado (23 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> :love: 9ème Concept reconnu d'utilité publique!:love:
> 
> ​




Cool, on va pouvoir faire une demande de subvention pour les faire venir dans le sud alors.. !!



Elene, where are you ?


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2007)

Purée il a mitraillé le Rob !!!
Super je vais montrer ca à Jerk et Steph il vont être trop contents !
 

Pour Helen, on a bien faillit faire un truc dans le sud, mais c'est pas pour cette fois-ci, on reste en contact proche... on va se faire un truc plus mieux la prochaine foué !!!


----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Les Men in Black du graphisme* (enfin : à moitié ! ) en pleine conférence.​
> 
> Pendant que Ned et Georges Michael... et Steph' Carricondo regardent l'écran de projection,
> Jerk, impassible, évalue l'assistance émue...
> ...



Ah voui, j'ai d'abord cru que c'était un vigile...


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2007)

hep si vous faites quelque chose en juin sur Nantes, pr&#233;venez!!
je serai dans le Morbihan &#224; partir du 3 juin pour trois semaines et on peut facilement aller sur Nantes (ou Vannes ou Quimper ou Muzillac etc!)
et je vais sur Nantes du 15 au 17 mai (bouffe po&#233;tique pr&#233;vue mercredi 16 au soir!)
en fait je serai &#224; St Herblain et le d&#238;ner se fera &#224; Orvault chez une copine!

z'avez quelques petits resto pas chers &#224; me conseiller (je retiens le cul de poule) ?

en tout cas je me r&#233;gale de ces photos et je si je peux tester la vodka cassis donc, j'h&#233;siterai pas!!

Roberto, on peut voir quelque part sur Nantes ce que tu fais (ainsi que Ned)
car si la po&#233;sie francophone (et autre) me passionne, tout comme les contes de tous pays  je reste int&#233;ress&#233;e par les arts en g&#233;n&#233;ral!! 
donc je serai curieuse de d&#233;couvrir davantage!!


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2007)

"Pour Ned, il faudra regarder sa signature d'ici quelques jours quand leur site sera en ligne _(tu mettras le gyrophare, hein mon Ned ? :love: :love: )_, et pour ce qui me concerne, ma signature devrait &#233;galement te renseigner sur diverses choses anciennes _en attendant la suite..._  "

 j'avais vu tes roberto et pepita sur ton site et &#231;a m'a vraiment plu!

j'avais m&#234;me recherch&#233; le premier tome sur Amazon mais il est indisponible!! vive le succ&#232;s ;-)

hep et puis j'avais m&#234;me voulu voir le site 9&#232;me concept du Ned, mais il est en travaux! donc j'attends sa r&#233;ouverture!!

en tout cas, si vous organisez une bouffe en juin, suis partante!!


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Non non, *ce n'est qu'un d&#233;but*, c'&#233;tait une mizenjambe, un pr&#233;paratif grandeur nature pour aller plus loin encore, hein vous tous ?
> :king:
> :love::love::love:
> 
> Nantes va devenir chuis s&#251;r une esp&#232;ce de plaque tournante des plaisirs des rires et des soupirs de bonheur &#224; donner et recevoir !



OUAIS!​
​
A l'issue d'un tel &#233;chauffement, on ne peut que remettre &#231;a, en encore plus puissant!.


_Hein? mais qu'est-ce que je fous l&#224; moi? Hop, au taf._


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> si on est là, nous ?
> 
> :rose:
> :love:


Varium et mutabile semper !...


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Avril 2007)

Marrant, on est donc 3 à avoir fait la même recherche google simultanément. 

Rahlala, les nains cultes, c'est pas possib'.

Moi j'ai ma petite idée sur l'insinuation de tirhum, _parce que je sais faire preuve d'esprit de synthèse mooaa_, mais bon suffit le HS! 

Des photos!Des photos!


----------



## lufograf (23 Avril 2007)

Pfff !  

J'ai pas pu attendre... du coup c'est le boulot qui attendra encore ! :rose:  Mais voir les photos de Rob-la-mitraillette (Trop la classe ultime qui tue les 9&#232;mes !! :love: ), m'a donn&#233; envie de triturer ma carte m&#233;moire.  

Donc quelques clich&#233;s d'ambiance direct from* the Chicken's Ass&#169;*   :
La qualit&#233; des photos est loin d'&#233;galer la qualit&#233; de la soir&#233;e (mes r&#233;glages sans flash &#233;tait plus que douteux :rose, mais c'est pour dire j'y &#233;taiiiiis !! :love:



Premi&#232;re AES, premiers regards...








Alors lui il est pas d&#233;butant en AES, mais le coup du guitariste hispanisantophile, &#231;a lui a redonn&#233; comme un coup de virginit&#233; !  








Du coup, l'&#233;tait presque comme une midinette notre Robertozafleur !!








Nous &#224; m&#234;me fait le coup de la ptite flamme vacillante (sous l'oeil complice d'Alem) !








M&#234;me qu'ils se sont fait une Camera's Battle-dans-ta-face !!  








Et que l'Alem du coup il &#233;tait tout chaud bouillant du d&#233;clencheur !







Voil&#224;, voil&#224; donc pour cette soir&#233;e m&#233;morable dans un lieu qui va devenir culte (de poule &#233;videmment !) gr&#226;ce aux conseils avis&#233;s du sieur Yann (dont la chemise devait d'ailleurs provenir de la tapisserie du resto ?) et qu'on retrouvera peut &#234;tre un jour, avec un r&#233;el plaisir, perdu dans les coins sombres de Macg&#233; en bredouillant : "on m'avait pourtant pr&#233;venu... :hein: "

 
Allez pour le _"very very after"_   on verra plus tard !

​


----------



## lufograf (23 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais dis quel est LE SECRET de c't'espèce de... rougeur sombre, dans tes photos ???




ben en fait, j'ai du faire tomber ma carte mémoire dans mon verre de _"truc-rougeatre-vachement-bon-et-fruité-qui-en-plus-te-file-le-sourire"_. Un vin qui s'appelle "Sang et Or" et qui vient pas de Lens (genre le Ricard© anglais made in Nantes), ça te révèle tes photos en un rien de temps ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2007)

_ne vous inqui&#234;tez pas, je vis toujours&#8230; (comme Foguenne d'ailleurs mais lui c'est pire ! )

bon, j'ai fait pas mal de photos ce ouikinde, bcp moins ce soir-l&#224;&#8230; d&#232;s que j'ai un poil de courage (ma crise se termine), je vous envoie &#231;a&#8230; (pis un peu de temps aussi, ya de la route entre Roazhon et Naoned&#8230; ah tiens&#8230; NaoNED&#8230; 
_


----------



## samoussa (23 Avril 2007)

Bon bah &#231;a avait l'air super. Moi perso quelques gal&#232;res d'emploi du temps m'ont empech&#233; de vous rejoindre  En plus le cul de poule &#231;a fait un baille que je me dis qu'il faut que j'aille y bouffer. M'enfin on pourra sans doute remettre &#231;a d'ici l'&#233;t&#233;  
Le truc sympa c'est que je mets enfin des t&#234;tes sur des noms !! 
PS : Et  Alem, je traine parfois du cot&#233; de ton rayon photo affubl&#233; de mon fidele Billingham mais je ne savais pas que c'&#233;tait toi donc la prochaine fois j'irais te serrer la louche


----------



## EMqA (23 Avril 2007)

Cette avalanche de photos fait plaisir a voir. 
Merci

Vous avez visiblement bien vécu dimanche.

Cette soirée ajoutée a l'océan atlantique ensoleilé (avec baignade a la clé) et ça met la patate pour un moment.



stephaaanie a dit:


> Des photos!Des photos!



Je plussoie.


----------



## lufograf (23 Avril 2007)

Vu le programme, aucune chance pour que je zappe !! :love: :love: :love: 




Oui je sais c'est limite floodage mais fallait que je montre ma belle coupe qui brille !


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Avril 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Oui je sais c'est limite floodage mais fallait que je montre ma belle coupe qui brille !



Môssieur Lufo, non content de son formidable week-end en charmante compagnie, se paye le luxe de la coupe du lundi! 

Trop puissant!  

T'as détrôné qui? Bobby?


----------



## lufograf (23 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> T'as détrôné qui? Bobby?



Ben non j'suis pas autiste moé ! :rateau:  Il y a plein de nouveaux jeux super contre-productifs, qui en quelques minutes te permettent d'aller s'la péter grave partout sur l'forum !  

Vendredi : Première AES 
Lundi : Première coupe Arcade
Mercredi : je deviens modo !


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> PS : Et  Alem, je traine parfois du coté de ton rayon photo affublé de mon fidele Billingham mais je ne savais pas que c'était toi donc la prochaine fois j'irais te serrer la louche



_n'empêche, j'ai un bon coup d'il hein ?!! 


_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2007)

_bon, demain, si le dentiste me laisse la vie sauve, je posterais des photos&#8230; l&#224;, je vais me coucher&#8230; enfin je crois&#8230; (c'est une saloperie ces t&#233;l&#233;phones gratos et illimit&#233;s !   )
_


----------



## lufograf (23 Avril 2007)

Et de deux !! :style:

Tu te dépêches de poster tes photos Roberto, sinon je suis bon pour l'asile à ce rythme !!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4245605 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, demain, si le dentiste me laisse la vie sauve,_



Ah, voilà ce que c'est de fricoter du côté de chez MacB... 

En tout cas, votre petite sauterie nantaise donne... _faim_.  De beaux visages et de beaux sourires.  

Dis, papa, pourquoi la Suisse c'est si loin de la Bretagne?


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)




----------



## NED (24 Avril 2007)

Ho la tof de Stef avec les mains !!!
c'est tout lui ça !


Moi j'ai pu de photos , j'ai tout mis avant.....:rose:


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ()j'ai déjà une cinquantaine
> d'acheteuses potentielles...()



Roberto, *Parité blah blah blah* + 1 acheteuR potentiel  
_J'fais collec des barbus sioupabogoss, et çuilà j'l'ai pas dans mon album Panini 

Désolé, j'ai pas pu résisté: ça fait deux jours que je me retenais :rateau: _


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:TropBellelaPhoto:love:[/CENTER]



Ah là là, quel homme magnifique. Et faut l'entendre vous parler : il vous motive du tonnerre. Sur ses bons conseils, j'me suis lancée dès hier à grifonner quelques croquis en vue de les présenter au jury en juin. Ca plus les bons conseils de Ned sur "la Ligne", je me sens plus forte que jamais pour cette épreuve. 

Merci 9ème Concept. RDV en octobre.​


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2007)

Sont chouettes tes photos Vincent 




Tu fais des progr&#232;s  :love:


----------



## lufograf (24 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sont chouettes tes photos Vincent




C'est vrai que certaines sont vraiment classe !! :love: :love: (c'est marrant ce que je peux mettre comme smileys quand on poste pas loin de Roberto !  )

Bon &#224; mon tour d'illustrer cette terrible journ&#233;e du samedi !  
L'air &#233;tait doux, l'&#233;t&#233; s'infiltrait partout... dans l'herbe fr&#233;missante comme dans nos sourires un peu fatigu&#233;s de la veille. La roberto's house s'&#233;tait faite accueillante au possible : rires d'enfant et ombres de magnolia au programme. Bref le temps id&#233;al pour pixelliser ceux qui, hier encore n'&#233;tait que de curieux avatars peuplant le bestiaire Macg&#233;en.  

Rires d'enfants, soleil et chmizafleur !







Capturer ces instants rares ou l'&#233;cran ne resserre plus son carcan...







Et faire le plein pour inonder le fil zautoportrait multi-crois&#233;-qu'on-sait-m&#234;me-plus-a-qui-est-l'appareil !  






​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> ​



C'est à peu près l'idée que je me faisais de Roberto. 

Désolée alem de citer une photo :rose:


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)

_dites, au lieu de poster, fallait v'nir !
_


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Avril 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> :love:Rires d'enfants, soleil et chmizafleur !:love:
> 
> Celle-ci, je la garde. Précieusement./IMG]
> [/CENTER]
> ...


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2007)

Hé les z' aminches !
*Encore Merci pour tout !*

:love: :love: :love: 

Sinon, Vincent, tu me les gardes bien au chaud les clichés de l'intervention 9eme à l'école hein?
Trop coooool 

Planquée au fond de l'appareil j'avais celle-là aussi.....


----------



## ederntal (25 Avril 2007)

WAHOU!!! pur&#233;e &#231;a donne envie... Vous sembliez en pleine forme tous 
Je regrette de pas &#234;tre venu!


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ned ? On t'a dit que tu avais un petit air de Bruce Willis© en plus rigolo ?
> :love::love:



Oui oui je sais, je sais, même que quand il vient bouffer à la maison, on me dit toujours que c'est mon frère !!
Depuis qu'il fait les pubs pour les lunettes de soleil, quand je porte les miennes en même temps , ca fait un peu les mens in blacks, on nous prend pour des jumeaux....
Bon j'arretes de dire des bétises
Bon quand Mickaël Jackson viendra au barbeuk charentonnais, je vous appelerais....
C'est épuisant la vie de Star....


----------



## lufograf (26 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ned ? On t'a dit que tu avais un petit air de Bruce Willis© en plus rigolo ?
> :love::love:




Bruce ? On t'a déjà dit que tu avais un petit air de NED© en moins rigolo ? :rateau:


----------



## lufograf (26 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _T'es l&#224;-dessus depuis quand, Nico ?_ :love::love:




Ben, en gros 20 min... :rose:  pff, et dire que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; du retard dans mon boulot ! :rateau: 
Je dois &#234;tre un peu maso


Edit suite au message de Roberto :
Ben, moi je veux bien m&#234;me aller jusqu'&#224; &#234;tre la cr&#232;me solaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon j'arretes de dire des bétises



Tu sais faire ça ?  :affraid: :affraid:





NED a dit:


> Bon quand Mickaël Jackson viendra au barbeuk charentonnais, je vous appelerais....
> C'est épuisant la vie de Star....



Ch'sai pô trop si ça serait une bonne idée d'y inviter Roberto, La proximité du bois de Vincennes, et de ses petites travailleuses plus ou moins indépendantes, tout çaaa ... On va pas pouvoir le tenir !


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Bruce ? On t'a déjà dit que tu avais un petit air de NED© en moins rigolo ? :rateau:​




*Mortel-dément-genial-ca-tue trop !!
  *​


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Oui pr&#233;viens-moi pour Micka&#235;l Jackson, *je serai curieux de le voir manger des chipos dans une assiette en carton avec son gobelet de en discutant formule 1.
> _Juste pour le c&#244;t&#233; documentaire animalier de science-fiction.
> _ :sick:
> 
> ...



Il est pas trop chipo Micka&#235;l, mais il bouffe de la merguez!  

Jenny elle est relou &#224; la piscine, elle fait que des bombes !!! :rateau: 
sinon si je fais un peu de surf &#224; L.A avec Cameron, je t'appelles hein?


----------



## lufograf (26 Avril 2007)

Tiens j'ai des restes...

Alors d&#233;sol&#233;, les images qui suivent sont garanties 100&#37; sans bimbos ! :rose:  Mais 100%pur kiff-que-tout-le-monde-il-est-gentil !!

Les merguez cram grillent doucement, et la star se fait d&#233;sirer...  







Du coup, on a plus qu'a s'tirer l'portrait : Moi et Brousse&#169; :love: 






Ou &#224; tirer l'portrait de ceux qui tire le portrait de celui qui croque le portrait de P&#233;pita & Co... :sleep: Bref &#224; faire des photos quoi !







La suite tout &#224; l'heure, parce que l&#224; tout de suite j'ai chameau...


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2007)

*SNIF !!!*
 

mais ce n'est que partie remise !


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Avril 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Les merguez cram grillent doucement, et la star se fait désirer...


 Tiens, c'est marrant je me sens visée là d'un coup. 
Ca va hein, je me suis confondue en excuses, autant que possible. 
Vous aurez tous noté qu'en plus, je suis bien évidemment (enfin) arrivée..._les mains vides!_. 
Trop la top classe:style::king:.​




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et puis surtout, j'ai vu un vendeur de matériel photo qui fait partie de nos amis et qui m'a promis que *vendredi soir* il allait poster une kri... une kyre... _un klyr..._ *beaucoup* de photos !
> :love: :love: :love:



Ah ouaiiis, trop bien, je n'attends que ça:love:! On fait durer le plaisir, j'adooore. 

J'en ai bien quelques unes, mais mon APN étant une antiquité, je serais la risée de toute la troupe, et ça non. Mon orgueil tout ça...


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2007)

_ah tiens, en arrivant sur Rennes et en tentant de faire des photos en conduisant, j'ai vu que mon apn contient des preuves que Stephaaanie boit&#8230; plus de nouvelles bient&#244;t ! 
_


----------



## lufograf (26 Avril 2007)

Allez ! Suite et fin de l'album Panini Ned's touch ! 

Une image que j'aime bien :rose: 
Après on s'étonne que les p'tits Vendez ils dessinent comme des killers !  








Toujours dans la Vendez's touch : Stylos, dédicace et Magnum 45 2 fluo... 







Puis pour finir en beauté, une de the Brousse Ouillisse© et d'une petite princesse...  




Voilà c'est tout pour moi ! :rose:  J'ai épuisé mon stock ! Vivement qu'on remette ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4248674 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, en arrivant sur Rennes et en tentant de faire des photos en conduisant, j'ai vu que mon apn contient des preuves que Stephaaanie boit plus de nouvelles bientôt !
> _




j'peux toujours refaire du jus d'orange amélioré


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2007)

*Bon alors on continue !!!
Hihi !!!
 *


----------



## Redoch (27 Avril 2007)

Roh, vous vous êtes bien fendu la poire, je m'inscrit direct à la prochaine.
Je ne savais pas qu'il était aussi acteur le NED:rateau:  
La prochaine, je me dévoue pour le barbeuk car les merguez du fond laissent à désirer.:mouais: 
@Lufo:j'aime bien ta tête de gagnant


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2007)

_ceci dit, ton tien ami maniant aussi bien les arguments commerciaux est invit&#233; &#224; shooter un concert ce soir par un de ses clients du jour, vous aurez donc les photos d&#232;s demain&#8230; 
_


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2007)

Tin tin tin.......


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2007)

_ah&#8230; c'&#233;tait trop facile mais ce soir, je vais voir Anis et il vous salue bien ! 
_


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2007)

Casanis ?


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

non, juste Anis


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

*l'alcool c'est mal !!! *


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

*l'alcool c'est pas bien du tout !!! *


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

*l'alcool c'est affreux et dangereux pour la santé des autres !!! *


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

*l'alcool est dangereusement marxiste !!! *


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez en ackechionne




Alxbizar




EMqA


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

lufograf et alxgraf





Oh ! le beau lustre lustré !




Il est bien le Super Fuji que alèm il m'a vendu super pas cher !


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

Oh zut, je ressens une perturbation dans la Force !




Ah non ! j'avais seulement envie de floozer 




ah je crois que Ned a floozé !


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

j'suis trop heureux content que j'en cracherais des smileys love




la bataille des bridges !




alx tranquille ?!! :affraid:


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

en fait, Yoda est un droïde !!




alcoolique !




:love:


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

euh d'Artagnan ?




Esmeralda ?




euh Shakespeare ?


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

_il parait que je mime tr&#232;s bien "tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sssur le sexe sans jamais avoir os&#233; le demander"&#8230;

c'est ma ch&#233;rie qui me l'assure&#8230; 
_


----------



## alxbizar (3 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4254534 a dit:
			
		

> _il parait que je mime très bien "tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sssur le sexe sans jamais avoir osé le demander"_
> 
> _c'est ma chérie qui me l'assure _


 


bin t'es beau!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> bin t'es beau!!!!!!



_merci gros, ça me fait plaisir venant de toi !   :love:_


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Mai 2007)

Alors avant l'intervention du Alèm, on faisait croire à tous que notre soirée était une performance de beauté, de poésie, de douceurs...
:love: :love: :love: 


Vérité est rétablie!
:rateau::rateau::rateau:​
Merci cher modérateur!
:sick::rose:


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2007)

Zoli Zoli tout ca R&#233;m*I* !!!
Thanks a lot !


----------



## alxbizar (3 Mai 2007)

zalut NED feel good?ah c'était bien le resto/manolo/bourrito!!!!dommage du peu de temps ... en tout cas j'aimerais bien jetter de la peinture avec toi sur des toiles...héhéhéhé...a bientot


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah, mon ami *Yann* vient de m'engueuler parce que je ne lui ai pas envoyé de lien vers ce sujet.
> :rateau:
> 
> Encore une AES et on se le fait switcher tranquiiiille.
> On te l'envoie à la Flaque©, Rémi ?



*Il a bien raison l'ami Yann* : 
sans sa précieuse contribution, JAMAIS nous n'aurions mangé au Cul de Poule, cet endroit magique (), et la tournée de disgestifs offerte par la maison, on l'aurait eu dans l'c*l! (-> pardon, mais c'est de circonstance!)

*MERCI YANN.*
:love:​




*NB* : j'écris ça au cas où il passe, hein! Histoire de le fatter deux minutes...


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)
> 
> _Non le week-end pas avec toi, du coup.
> _:love:
> :love:


Sabrina ?!....  



 
_(par exemple !)... _


----------

